

Satoshi Nakamoto on the Bitcoin XT Fork - wslh
https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-dev/2015-August/010238.html

======
ofereli
It's not him, he didn't use PGP to sign the message.

~~~
icanhackit
Further in the thread:

 _While the email is not signed, and there are a number of PGP keys listed on
key servers for him (to vary addresses), he didnt sign any emails with any PGP
keys._

[https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-
dev/2015...](https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-
dev/2015-August/010329.html)

~~~
beaner
So it's impossible to tell either way. So we can't assume it's him.

------
thescriptkiddie
Despite the fact that this came from his email, I doubt that it's really him.

But it does bring up an interesting point. Even if it is him, should we care?
Does his opinion matter anymore? He doesn't exercise any control over the
network.

~~~
jsprogrammer
If the argument is one from his authority, then his opinion is relevant.

Email is incredibly easy to spoof.

------
rabbyte
Decentralized currency requires decentralized governance. Unfortunately,
currency is the easier problem to demonstrate a solution against. If this
really is Satoshi, s/he would be a fool to think Bitcoin was a failure. It
spawned countless efforts to decentralize governance and many of these options
look promising. The problem Bitcoin is facing is 100% a cultural problem, the
technological solutions are already here.

------
beaner
> Bitcoin was designed to be protected from the influence of charismatic
> leaders, even if their name is Gavin Andresen, Barack Obama, or Satoshi
> Nakamoto. Nearly everyone has to agree on a change, and they have to do it
> without being forced or pressured into it.

This is clearly false, because it's happening. You can't design this into
forkable software.

~~~
pc2g4d
It's also incredibly ironic since the email itself is banking on Satoshi's
charisma (or at least influence) to steer the discussion his/her way.

I noticed the u in "honour"\---I thought previously that Satoshi wrote as an
American, but this is the British spelling. Did I remember wrong?

------
astrojams
If it is him its great to see that he's still alive.

What does he mean when he says "I will declare this project failed?" Is that
just his opinion or can he shut down bitcoin?

~~~
intelliot
It's just his opinion. His opinion is that Bitcoin should be a single,
unified, consensus-driven project - that's what trust in the network is built
on. Without people following the same protocol, Bitcoin doesn't work.

